# Some Pictures Of A Couple Of Divers....



## Measch (Apr 27, 2010)

Been at my mates today, decided to get a little 'creative' with some Seikos & my Stowa...





































Thanks, Harry & Joe.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Not bad, and you've managed to get a Lume shot too :thumbsup:


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Well done! Lume shots are always tricky...


----------



## suggsy (Aug 25, 2008)

Excellent pics, I'm hoping to find the time to learn how to do watch photos, although I'm told it can take a lifetime of learning


----------

